# Is New Covenant Theology a error or heresy ?



## Mayflower (Jun 8, 2006)

Can someone explain me what New Covenant Theology ? Is it a error of heresy, and why ? I read somewhere that John Reisinger is a New Covenant Theologion ?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jun 8, 2006)

my pastor, Tom Wells wrote a book about it called New Covenant Theology 

you should read it for a better understanding (still learning myself)


----------



## gregbed (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Can someone explain me what New Covenant Theology ? Is it a error of heresy, and why ? I read somewhere that John Reisinger is a New Covenant Theologion ?


New Covenant Theology. Tom Wells and Fred Zaspel. Frederick, MD: New Covenant Media, 2002. 324 pp.
As a traditional dispensationalist reading New Covenant Theology by Tom Wells and Fred Zaspel, I discovered how covenant theologians must have felt when progressive dispensationalism was first proposed as a theological system. They saw the progressives moving toward their own position, although not all the way. In the same way, this sometimes refreshing work by Wells and Zaspel moves toward (but not landing on) the dispensational side of the spectrum away from covenant theology by emphasizing more discontinuity between the Old and New Testaments than traditional covenant theology allows.
The book is unfortunately published by a lesser-known publisher, which may be the cause for many distracting typo-
graphical mistakes throughout. Hopefully, many of these will be corrected if circulation warrants reprinting. However, the book comes with some significant endorsements for its value including comments from D. A. Carson and Tom Nettles as well as a foreword by Douglas Moo. While not necessarily agreeing with the position of New Covenant theology, they all correctly affirm the value of this book in the debate over continuity and discontinuity between the testaments. Its value will also be felt in developments concerning the use of the Old in the New and debate over the role of the progress of revelation in Bible interpretation.
The traditional dispensationalist will greatly appreciate New Covenant theology´s complete abandonment of the covenant of grace idea, which dominates Covenant Theology to the extent of forcing a non-existent unity between the testaments. However, the traditional dispensationalist will not be pleased with the idea that "œNT revelation, due to its finality, must be allowed to speak first on every issue that it addresses" (7). This may, in the end, leave too much room for the abandonment of the priority of the Old Testament text for its own interpretation thereby diminishing the value of the progress of revelation for interpretation and theological method. Nonetheless, any work that highlights the need to honor God´s design of discontinuity in biblical history is a welcome development in the theological world today.
Reviewed by Dr. Mike Stallard Professor of Systematic Theology Director of Doctor of Philosophy Program Baptist Bible Seminary, Clarks Summit, Pennsylvania
Baptist Bible College and Seminary, Journal of Ministry and Theology Volume 6, vnp.6.2.131-6.2.132 (Baptist Bible College and Seminary, 1997; 2003).


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 8, 2006)

I think NCT is erroneous and makes some fairly significant errors in Biblical interpretation and most especially in application and pragmatics (the Law and so forth). It isn't "heresy", but I think it misses the mark in a lot of areas.


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 9, 2006)

What about Reisenger's Abraham's Four Seeds is it a good book, and does it teachin what NCT is ?


----------

